# Itchy legs during and after shower



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 7, 2007)

I was wondering if you ladies could help me out with this one. It only happens a couple times a week. After I get out of the shower and even while Im in the shower my legs start to itch. It drives me insane. Do you possibly know what it could be from? I have to quickly dry them when I get out otherwise they itch really bad. My feet sometimes itch as well. Nothing else on my body just my legs and sometimes my feet. What could be causing this?


----------



## Ashley (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you apply lotion after you get out of the shower? Have you recently switched soap or bodywash?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 7, 2007)

I apply lotion when I get out. Ive switched numerous of times from different body soaps to see if it would help and nothing seems to help.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 7, 2007)

Hm...I found this site where a bunch of people seem to have the same problem and they offer lots of different ideas.

Itchy legs, no sign of rash or irritation - Dermatology

I hope it helps you!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea I seen that website before I asked you ladies on here. Nothing seems to help them so idk what to do or what causes it.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 7, 2007)

Well out of those do you happen to shave? Maybe your skin is sensitive to shaving or something? 

Do you use a certain type of lotion or body wash/bubble bath in your water?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 7, 2007)

This happens to me as well, but I don't know what causes it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea I shave but it happens whether I shave or not. I use unscented lotion thats also for sensitive skin. The shaving cream I use is moisturizing and the razors are for sensitive skin. So idk.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I do want to mention that every label that reads (for Sensitive Skin) may not be for you. Yeah it maybe true that you have sensitive skin, but I do too and the next person would too. Get what I'm saying? Go to your nearest dermotologist or skin doctor. The ingredient(s) maybe to strong for your skin. Why you're having breakouts on your legs and feet only? I have no clue, but I'm sure a dermo would have the answers. Hope u cure your legs soon!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea Ive been thinkin about going to the doc or something to see if they would know anything. Thanks for the help ladies.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 7, 2007)

it could be ur soap, razors, or even ur washing detergent etc etc

as i have also gotten this way and i have found out wat has caused it!!

I brought some cheap razors, just the schick disposable ones due to razor heads being so expansive, and the strip on them is making me itch!! so i remove that before i shave!! I also noticed i have a reaction to some fabric softeners, and also powders. and i have an itch when i use palmolive skincare!!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 7, 2007)

are you having your water too hot??


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 8, 2007)

Same thing happens to me.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 8, 2007)

It could be your water but also if you take hot showers it contributes to drying your skin. Im really bad about applying lotion on myself after a shower.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, perhaps the water is too hot?

Sometimes mine is a bit itchy if the water is too hot


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been having this problem too, so at least now I know it is not just me!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 8, 2007)

This happens to me when I have severely dry skin. For me, body butters help a lot.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 8, 2007)

My bf has a water softener and my legs get itchy. My mom and dad have well water and my legs were itchy. When my dad n I lived in town with city water, my legs were itchy. I take a luke warm shower. It doesnt always happen so idk what it is. Alls I know is that it sucks. I want it to go away. Im not sure whats causing it so In in the dark with this one.


----------



## princessmich (Aug 15, 2007)

Immediately after a shower my routine is an application of my Organic Moisturizer mixed with several drops of jojoba oil. I swear by this method, no more itchies.


----------



## rockchick22 (Aug 22, 2007)

o man, that sucks nothing works.. i was just going to say put some lotion on ...hope your legs feel better


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 22, 2007)

OMg, when I moved out to California, every time I shaved my legs, they would itch for maybe an hour and I'd almost be crying because I would scratch but it wouldn't stop itching! It had NEVER EVER happened to me before! It hasn't happened for a couple months, but it's annoying.


----------



## AvonBeautyAdvis (Aug 22, 2007)

I suggest trying Avon's Moisture Therapy Lotion for Dry Itchy skin. It has oatmeal in it that helps calm the irritated skin. Or maybe some Skin So Soft I have customers who swear by Skin So Soft, it has been around forever! you can email me if you want for more info on products.


----------



## kittiekat (Aug 23, 2007)

i have to same problem, but not always. i'm pretty sure my problem is because of hot water! but i don't know! i'm sorry i couldn't help.


----------



## TwinkleToes (Aug 23, 2007)

warm water does that to dry and sensitive skin. Bathe in cool water and apply aveeno lotion (with the navy blue label)... dermatolgist advice... worked for me


----------



## smoochies (Aug 23, 2007)

probably your water is too hot, use cream after shower


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 23, 2007)

i have this prob except i have it on my face !!!!!


----------



## speedy (Aug 23, 2007)

This used to happen to me too, not sure why, but it's stopped since I started using a body oil instead of shower gel.


----------

